# VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden/ Wasserwerk



## rainrunner (17. Juli 2005)

Hallo, ich bin in Hollywood - muß einen Nosferatu finden (namen habe ich mir nicht gemerkt) - derzeit in der Kanalisation - im Wasserwerk.
Muß (vermutlich) in einem Raum die Turbine einschalten, damit dann Reservoir 1 und Reservoir 2 gefüllt werden (und ich aus dem "dungeon" wieder rauskomme. Habe dort keine weiteren Schalter o.ä. entdeckt.
Problem ist, wenn ich die Turbine anschalte, kann ich, wegen der Gegenströmung nicht in den Kanal rein,.. habe auch schon versucht, direkt nach dem anschalten in den Kanal zu springen und entgegenzuschwimmen (mit "skill" Geschwindigkeit Stufe 4) - aber wenige meter vor dem Kanal ende werde ich zurückgedrückt? Bin ich einfach nur zu langsam - oder gibt's nen Trick?? ;o)

merci, im vorraus 4 ur help ! !


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2005)

es geht, wenn man schnell genug ist. ich hab 3 anläufe gebraucht. schwimm auch gleich nach rechts, links ist glaub gar nichts zu finden, rechts ist der ausgang.


----------



## slayerXXXX (17. Juli 2005)

HanFred am 17.07.2005 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> es geht, wenn man schnell genug ist. ich hab 3 anläufe gebraucht. schwimm auch gleich nach rechts, links ist glaub gar nichts zu finden, rechts ist der ausgang.



Jepp es geht! Habe 5 Anläufe gebraucht oder so. Du musst den kürzesten Weg nehmen! Irgendwie! Und nach rechts glaube ich ja! EInfach testen.


----------



## Filzlaus (17. Juli 2005)

An der Stelle hab ich auch lang gehangen. Du musst so früh wie möglich loslaufen (ich glaube sogar wenn das Video noch läuft, bzw. der Computer, bin aber nicht ganz sicher), über die Brüstung ins Wasser springen und sofort losschwimmen. So hab ich das damals geschafft, ist aber schon arg die Stelle!

 Suck Blood, Feel Good!


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2005)

Filzlaus am 17.07.2005 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> An der Stelle hab ich auch lang gehangen. Du musst so früh wie möglich loslaufen (ich glaube sogar wenn das Video noch läuft, bzw. der Computer, bin aber nicht ganz sicher), über die Brüstung ins Wasser springen und sofort losschwimmen. So hab ich das damals geschafft, ist aber schon arg die Stelle!
> 
> Suck Blood, Feel Good!


ja, hab's genau so gemacht, ja nicht runterklettern, das braucht VIEL zuviel zeit. und man sollte auch gleich in der korrekten richting im wasser landen, dann reicht die zeit schon, wenn man nie anhält und volle pulle zur kreuzung und dann rechts taucht. kurven natürlich so eng schneiden wie möglich.


----------



## rainrunner (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden/ wie komme ich da wieder raus?*

DANKE vorab an alle, die hier texten,.. ist echt cool, daß die Antworten so schnell kommen,... *dickes dickes Lob*
bestimmt könnt Ihr mir auch diesesmal nen kleinen Tipp (oder "alt"Tip ;o) ) geben. - habe besagte Stelle nu geschaft (beim 3. Anlauf), und bei den Nosferatus soweit alles erledigt (von allen 3 Aufträge "abgeholt" - soll nach China town - ne Wohnung von nem Model verwanzen, meine emails abrufen (wg Netzwerk) und jemand in Chinatown kontaktieren - DOCH,... wie komm ich nu wieder da raus? (bin ja von der Kanalisation durch eine Bodenöffnung reingesprungen,.. habe keine weitere Tür die ich öffnen kann, am "Pier" (wo ich den Level gestartet habe) auch keinen Ausgang gefunden, keine Leiter?? (der Lift hat keinen Schalter),... ? ? ? ? 

Merci im voraus!!!

RR



			
				HanFred am 17.07.2005 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Filzlaus am 17.07.2005 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden/ wie komme ich da wieder raus?*

es gibt einen ausgang in diesem raum, wo du den chef der nosferatu getroffen hast. da musst du erst durch den kleinen raum, dann glaube ich links. dann immer weiter, bis du... du siehst ja dann, wo du rauskommst, das will ich nicht verraten, aber da kommst du auch zurück.
genauer kann ich's nicht beschreiben, ist zu lange her.
und in der ungepatchten version ist man bei der quest zwangsläufig gescheitert. auch wenn man alles perfekt gemacht hat, wurde die quest nicht als erfüllt gezählt und statt einer belohnung gab's nur nen zusammenschiss, weiss jetzt nicht, ob sie's rauspatchen konnten.


----------



## rainrunner (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden Kanalisation/ wie komme ich da wieder raus*

Habe das mit dem Gegenstrom nu geschafft, habe von allen 3 Nosferatus Aufträge erhalten (Wohnung verwanzen, email abrufen, in Chinatown Kontaktperson sicher eskortieren) - doch,.. wie komme ich aus der Höhle wieder raus??? - bin durch die Kanalisation "reingesprungen" - finde keine Treppe/ Leiter,.. nur 4 Türen zum öffnen (3"bewohnte" -1 Lager) - (ein paar weiter "deko" türen),... in dem Raum wo die 3 Skelette zum "Jubiläumsessen" sitzen, komme ich nicht an dem Tisch vorbei (falls ich zur tür hinter den Tisch soll) ???,.. so,.. how can I get out there??

Merci pour votre aide! 

RR




			
				rainrunner am 17.07.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich bin in Hollywood - muß einen Nosferatu finden (namen habe ich mir nicht gemerkt) - derzeit in der Kanalisation - im Wasserwerk.
> Muß (vermutlich) in einem Raum die Turbine einschalten, damit dann Reservoir 1 und Reservoir 2 gefüllt werden (und ich aus dem "dungeon" wieder rauskomme. Habe dort keine weiteren Schalter o.ä. entdeckt.
> Problem ist, wenn ich die Turbine anschalte, kann ich, wegen der Gegenströmung nicht in den Kanal rein,.. habe auch schon versucht, direkt nach dem anschalten in den Kanal zu springen und entgegenzuschwimmen (mit "skill" Geschwindigkeit Stufe 4) - aber wenige meter vor dem Kanal ende werde ich zurückgedrückt? Bin ich einfach nur zu langsam - oder gibt's nen Trick?? ;o)
> 
> merci, im vorraus 4 ur help ! !


----------



## HanFred (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden Kanalisation/ wie komme ich da wieder raus*



			
				rainrunner am 17.07.2005 22:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das mit dem Gegenstrom nu geschafft, habe von allen 3 Nosferatus Aufträge erhalten (Wohnung verwanzen, email abrufen, in Chinatown Kontaktperson sicher eskortieren) - doch,.. wie komme ich aus der Höhle wieder raus??? - bin durch die Kanalisation "reingesprungen" - finde keine Treppe/ Leiter,.. nur 4 Türen zum öffnen (3"bewohnte" -1 Lager) - (ein paar weiter "deko" türen),... in dem Raum wo die 3 Skelette zum "Jubiläumsessen" sitzen, komme ich nicht an dem Tisch vorbei (falls ich zur tür hinter den Tisch soll) ???,.. so,.. how can I get out there??
> 
> Merci pour votre aide!
> 
> RR


aber genau da ist der ausgang. hinter dem tisch. wenn du nicht dran vorbei kommst, dann springst du eben drüber. natürlich ist er erst aktiv, wenn du mit dem anführer gesprochen hast.

ps: wieso quotest du so komisch?


----------



## Filzlaus (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: VAMPIRE - BLOODLINES - Hollywood/ Nosferatu finden Kanalisation/ wie komme ich da wieder raus*

Also wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hat Hanfred recht  da sitzen Leichen an einem Tisch, um den musst du rum. Den Anführer sieht man ja gar nicht also spricht man automatisch mit ihm. Dann gehts noch einen kleinen Gang nach oben wo man schliesslich 



Spoiler



in der Krypta auf dem Friedhof rauskommt


.


----------

